# Spanien mitfahrer gesucht



## ebro junky (27. November 2011)

ich wollt , am besten dieses jahr nochmal , nach spanien an den ebro und mir noch n paar schöne karpfen , welse und zander holen !unterkunft ist schon bezahlt ! nur leider fällt mein mitfahrer , der eingeplant war , aus ! jemand bock sich , für ne kleine beteiligung am spritgeld und autobahnmaut , die spanische sonne während eines heißen drills ins gesicht lachen zu lassen ?

              meldet euch


----------



## Norbi (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Moin ebro junky,Dein Post gehört hierher:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## ebro junky (27. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

soll ich in spanien ne anfrage stellen ???


----------



## BallerWaller (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Hallo,

ich kenn mich hier noch nicht so wirklich aus , und weiss auch nicht ob ich richtig bin , aber was haltet ihr von ner Penn Battle 7000 , Mantikor exorzist , Leitner supercat 0,50 und dem Wallerhakensortiment von Mantikor ? 
Freu mich auf eure Antwort und auf diverse Tipps . 

ps.: es geht natürlich ums Wallerfischen !!!


----------



## Lucutus (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



ebro junky schrieb:


> ich wollt , am besten dieses jahr nochmal , nach spanien an den ebro und mir noch n paar schöne karpfen und zander holen !unterkunft ist schon bezahlt ! nur leider fällt mein mitfahrer , der eingeplant war , aus ! jemand bock sich , für ne kleine beteiligung am spritgeld und autobahnmaut , die spanische sonne während eines heißen drills ins gesicht lachen zu lassen ?
> 
> meldet euch



das hört sich gut an ! 
von wann bis wann wäre das denn und was kostet das vergnügen in etwa?


----------



## ebro junky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

n termin ist nicht festgesetzt gewesen , kann ich mir also noch aussuchen ! aber erstmal wer bist du , wie alt bist de , wat fürn beruf hast de und so weiter ? warst schon mal am ebro oder ausland unterwegs ?


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Verzähl mal mehr, Wallis ärgern wär schon nochmal geil  obwohl ich den Ebro ja nicht so mag, aber warum nicht.


----------



## ebro junky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wie kann man denn den ebro nicht mögen , was gibts da für gründe ? warst de schon mal da ? wat wollst de denn noch wissen ? hab bis ende des jahres zeit für den trip ! und gebucht ist beim bavarian guiding service !
           lass was hören !


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Am Po gibts ganz einfach die wahren Raubwaller 
Ja sag doch mal was zu deiner Person, wie und auf was du fischen willst und was es preislich sein wird.


----------



## Jose (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



seele schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich den Ebro ja nicht so mag...





ebro junky schrieb:


> wie kann man denn den ebro nicht mögen , was gibts da für gründe?...



gaaanz einfach: seele ist bayer (oder fast), quasi norditaliener.

und der ebro schmiegt sich durch spanien, dem land der hidalgos und dulcineas und...und...und...

isse also claro |bla:


nebenbei: italien ist wirklich am Po  :vik:


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



Jose schrieb:


> gaaanz einfach: seele ist bayer (oder fast), quasi norditaliener.
> 
> und der ebro schmiegt sich durch spanien, dem land der hidalgos und dulcineas und...und...und...
> 
> ...



Tja 5 oder 20h wären auch noch ein Argument, aber 2012 ist ja schon gebucht 
Was heißt hier FAST Bayer


----------



## Jose (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



seele schrieb:


> ...
> Was heißt hier FAST Bayer



fehlende orts-und personenkenntnis, sorry.
also vollbayer?


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Naja bayerischer Schwabe 
Das solltest du aber am Dialekt gehört haben


----------



## Jose (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wir haben doch nur gemailt, schraibn tuscht todal nohrmal


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Noi, mir ham au delefonierd.


----------



## ebro junky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

ich bin 3o jahre und komme aus dem wasserreichen ostfriesland leider sind die großen recht rah geworden ! mein zuhause ist das zelt am wasser ! hauptsächlich bin ich auf karpfen und mit köfi auf zander unterwegs aber zu ein paar schönen barschen oder mal nem ansitz auf aal sag ich auch nicht abgeneigt ! hauptsache am wasser ! auf jeden fall wollt ich drei tage an einem platz auf karpfen fischen , n paar 40er ziehen und dann wollt ich in peter in spanien ma fragen was wo gerade n versuch wert ist !notfalls kann man auch noch n paar tage dranhängen ! hotel is ja bezahlt aber für maut und sprit wärens pro person , hin und zurück , noch ma ca 400 !


----------



## Jose (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



seele schrieb:


> Noi, mir ham au delefonierd.


sorry, als heimer kommt das schon mal vor :g

nu geh du wallern am ebro!


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Also bist du sozusagen nur auf Kärpflis aus. Das ist eher schlecht. Is also nur zu 2.


----------



## ebro junky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

nö , aber bei den schuppis weiß ich was geht ! genauso gerne leg ich aber auch meine welsruten aus oder geh mal n tag vom aus boot auf zander ! auf wat wollst du den lieber !


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Wenn ich an die Pfütze fahr gibts da nur wallis 
wenn dann würds eh nur über weihnachten gehen und da muss die Holde erst mal mitmachen.


----------



## ebro junky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wallis im winter is sicherlich nicht das einfachste aber wenn dann knallt dat richtig !aber ich bin für alles offen ! und mit deiner perle musst de natürlich selber regeln , das problem hab ich zum glück nicht !


----------



## Seele (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Naja, am Ebro ja weniger das Problem im Winter. Da mach ich mir gar keine Sorgen. 
Also Preis für alles ist jetzt wieviel (und was ist dabei)


----------



## ebro junky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

400 euro ! da sind dann hin und rückfahrt und hotel drin ! angellizens kommt noch dazu ca 30 euro und dann , falls de brauchst , noch leihgerät ! und verpflegung !


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Boot?


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

natürlich is n boot vorhanden !


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Was ordentliches oder so ne 5 PS Krücke?


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

sind wir in deutschland ? nix 5 ps ! 15er wahrscheinlich gedrosselt auf 10 , hatte da aber auch schon n ganz neuen 15 er ungedrosselt in der hand ! mit lappen dürfte auch mehr drinsein !


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

das ist aber schon sehr sehr schwach auf der Brust wenn ich da noch ans Tackle denk.


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wat hast da denn vor das dir 10 ps nicht reichen ? wie oft und mit wieviel klamotten wollst den in spanien den platz wechseln ?


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Naja, also ich weiß wie schnell 25 und mehr PS überlastet sind und wie man dann voran kommt, also wirds mit 10 PS nicht besser werden 
Ja wenn nichts geht muss man moven, is doch klar, außerdem nur Ufer fischen ist dann auch blöd.


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

mir ist es auch schon passiert , das erst am dritten tag am selben platz , der größte waller gebissen hat ! und vom boot aus auf wallis , muss ich ganz ehrlich gestehen , hab ichs noch nie gemacht ! aber wegen mir gerne ! und so viel zeit soll auch wohl nicht verlohren gehen durch die fette motorleistung ! hast du den n lappen für boot ?


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Ich hab noch gar keinen Lappen, aber 15PS sind schon minimum weil die Führerscheinfrei sind. Wenn man so Futter und Rutenständer allein bedenkt. 
Ja klar kanns passieren, aber hilft ja nichts wenn man so mehr fangen kann. 
Was heißt Zeit verloren gehen, wenn das Boot nicht ins gleiten kommt dann geht ein haufen Zeit verloren wenn man mal paar km fahren will, die Tage sind kurz.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Kommt auf die mitgeschleppte Ausrüstung an. Wenn man zwei Wochen Spanien einplant und davon ausgeht das man von ~Montag bis Freitag am Wasser ist, dann braucht man Zelt, Stuhl, Liege, Ruten-/Rutenhalter, Köderfische, Taschen, Ersatzklamotten, Lebensmittel, .. Das alles mal die Anzahl der Personen und dann braucht man schon ein Beiboot. Und das mit eine 15PS Gurke ziehen nervt tierisch. Zum Spinnfischen reicht es evtl. wenn man nicht viel Wegstrecke zurücklegt, aber ich persönlich würde kein Boot unter 50PS nehmen; wobei das schon je nach Ausrüstung grenzwertig ist.


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

soweit ich weis is nur bis 10 ps frei , aber egal ! und ob eine oder zwei wochen macht auch nur n paar unterhosen unterschied im klamottenberg ! aber mal ne andere frage : wo wollt ihr da den ganz rumheitzen ? in ner guten halben stunde kannst mit gepäck , ein opel vectra c voll , satt geile spots erreichen find ich ! und an beiden stauseen !


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Ohne Boot geht ja gar nichts, weil Montagen muss man ja auch noch auslegen oder drillen. 
Außerdem wenn Köfis schon nicht erlaubt sind (weiß den genauen stand momentan nicht) dann muss man wohl oder übel unter tags klopfen oder spinnen. Fangen wir lieber keine Pelletwalzendiskussion an.


----------



## Lorenz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

@seele
Wieso nehmt ihr nicht einfach dein Boot?


----------



## Seele (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Kennst du die Nussschale???? Außerdem warum sollte ich da mit nem Boot runter fahren? Dauert wohl bisschen lang.
Außerdem hab ich noch nichts mit meine Chefinstruktur geredet


----------



## Jose (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

@seele,
sach doch einfach, dass dir der ebro am po vorbeigeht.
_¡eso es!_


----------



## Lorenz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



seele schrieb:


> Kennst du die Nussschale????



Nein. Ich hab mir aber gedacht, dass du nichts (wie du sagst) "ordentliches" hast. Dann sollte man sich aber doch mit sowas wie "5 ps Krücke",Kritik an der Ausrüstung anderer und dergleichen dezent zurückhalten, oder meinst du nicht? 

Das solls jetzt aber von mir zu diesem Thema gewesen sein. 
Ich hätte höchstens ab dem 25. Zeit und auch nicht viel. Den Ebro ,die dortige Gesetzeslage und deren Umsetzung kenne ich nicht...ich weiß nicht ob ich da glücklich werden würde...


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

nachtangeln und lebende köfis sind seit kurzem officiel erlaubt , war auch in diversen magazienen zu lesen !


----------



## ebro junky (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

ach ja , lorenz 
geh mal auf die seite vom bavarian guiding service , dann hat sich das find ich erledigt mit dem glücklich sein ! da ist , find ich , für jeden was im angebot ! ich war nach dem ersten mal ebro süchtig !


----------



## Lorenz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Bisher hat es sich einfach noch nicht ergeben (wobei ich den BGS Prospekt schonmal geordert hatte und auch kurz davor war mich für ne Spinntour mit ner Gruppe um Andy Weyel anzuschließen). Soviel Gelegenheiten hatte ich als Jungspund ja auch noch nicht und im Vergleich dazu sind die Kosten für Frankreich (mit Schlauchboot) Peanuts und auch die letzte Italientour war dank dem Kollegen mit eigenem BW-Sturmboot verdammt günstig :g


Ich hab diesen Winter eigentlich viel zu tun.Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen und geb dann bescheid! Wenn dann max. ~10 Tage,ab dem 25. .Treffpunkt wäre z.B. irgendwo im Raum Koblenz/Neuwied/Frankfurt...Gerät zum Ansitzen,Klopfen,Spinnen,Vertikalfutscheln auf Zander wäre alles vorhanden...


----------



## Seele (30. November 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hab mir aber gedacht, dass du nichts (wie du sagst) "ordentliches" hast. Dann sollte man sich aber doch mit sowas wie "5 ps Krücke",Kritik an der Ausrüstung anderer und dergleichen dezent zurückhalten, oder meinst du nicht?
> 
> Das solls jetzt aber von mir zu diesem Thema gewesen sein.
> Ich hätte höchstens ab dem 25. Zeit und auch nicht viel. Den Ebro ,die dortige Gesetzeslage und deren Umsetzung kenne ich nicht...ich weiß nicht ob ich da glücklich werden würde...


 

Was hat denn das damit zu tun? Die Aussage hängt ja völlig in der Luft. 
1. Sind wir so halb am ordentlichen Boot suchen
2. Haben halt Camps einen klein bisschen mehr finanzielle Mittel und Nutzungsmöglichkeiten für ein Boot als ich der es dann 2 mal im Jahr im Urlaub braucht. 

Deswegen meine ich das nicht, nein.


----------



## ebro junky (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wie schauts aus mädels ?! in den nächsten tagen sollte sich schon was ergeben , weil die angellizensen auch noch beantragt werden müssen ! das dauert zwar nur n paar tage aber wer weiß wie die ämter da vor noch weihnachten ! nicht das da noch wat schief geht !


----------



## Bassattack (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Hallo @all Ebro Guys

Lebender Köderfisch wird in Spanien Geduldet aber ist nicht erlaubt kommt immer drauf an .#t

Nachtangeln ist nur soweit erlaubt wenn man geziehlt auf Wels geht,die Guardia Civil und die Forestals achten seit letztes Jahr sehr drauf und nichtbeachtung wird teuer enden.:g


Gruss Mario


----------



## ebro junky (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

woher kommt deine info ? in der fisch und fang steht es dürfen alle im see vorkommenden arten als köfi genutzt werden ! offiziell ! und es darf nicht nur auf wels gefischt werden ! wüsste jetzt gerne was stimmt !?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Im Camp anrufen und sich informieren bevor man auf die Schnauze fällt.


----------



## ebro junky (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

is klar das ich mich da noch mal informier bevor dat richtig kohle kostet !


----------



## ebro junky (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

sonst gibts hier keinen der bock hat auf n fischreichen urlaub hätte ?


----------



## Bassattack (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

*


ebro junky schrieb:



			woher kommt deine info ? in der fisch und fang steht es dürfen alle im see vorkommenden arten als köfi genutzt werden ! offiziell ! und es darf nicht nur auf wels gefischt werden ! wüsste jetzt gerne was stimmt !?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

Hallo ebro junky ,ich weiss nicht |kopfkratwoher die Fisch & Fang die info bezogen hat ,aber generell ist es nicht erlaubt mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln,in Catalunien,Aragón,Valencia,Murcia in ganz Spanien ,natürlich Angeln viele Turisten unter anderen Einheimische mit lebenden Köderfischen ,aber es ist nicht erlaubt ,sozusagen wurde es zur gewohnheit für einige unserer Angelkollegen.Denoch wenn du mit lebenden Köderfischen,oder Nachts auf Karpfen und mit Zanderute ,und nicht gezielt auf Wels Angelst bekommst du eine kräftige Geldstraffevor 3 -4 Jahren intressierte es der guardia Civil nicht,|rolleyes weder den Förstern ,mittlerweille werden bestimmte abschnitte von Fayón-bis Mequinenza von den Federation Caspe bass Club  Järlich mit schwarzbarschen besätzt und sozusagen für Europäische Normen durch Fischereibehörde in Spanien (Departamiento de agricultura ,ramaderia y Pesca )unterstützt.

vor einigen Jahren brauchte man auch keine Angellizens fürs Meer oder am Strand ,seit 2010 braucht man eine ,erst letztes Jahr  konnte ich beobachten wie einige turisten kräftig bezahlen mussten .

Ich komme aus Spanien bin jedes Jahr 3 -4 mal in Spanien unterwegs vom Delta bis nach Zaragoza,aber es hat sich einiges geändert in den letzten Jahren.

Anbei eine info seite ,die neuen Normen für Spanische Gewässer :

http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_datos/CCAA/ca-l22-2009.t5.html

unter CAPITULO 52(j) ist es 2009 vom Spanischen Bundesgericht verboten worden mit Lebenden Köderfisch in Ganz Spanien zu Angeln.

Lg Mario


----------



## ebro junky (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

den text schick mal an fisch und fang ! wüsste gern was die dazu sagen !


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

hey leute , wat is los ? kann doch nicht sein das keiner bock auf n geiles angelerlebnis hat !? oder schreckt euch der preis noch zurück ? übers geld kann man notfalls noch verhandeln !

                             lasst was hören !


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

servus, wann willste fahren?


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

mir ganz erlich sch... egal ! n termin war noch nicht festgesetzt ! muss vorher nur noch mal in spanien anrufen ! interesse ?


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

jaklar, bin seit meinem potrip ein wenig angefixt was die welse angeht..!


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

das kann ich verstehen ! nach meinen ersten welsen , bis 190 cm , im ebro wars um mich auch geschehen ! und nicht nur die machens da interessant ! auch die schuppis , mein bester 43 pfund , und die massen an zandern sind verlockend ! wann hättest den zeit und bock und wie lange !


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

zeit hätt ich von jetz bis zum 17.12 ungefähr..


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wegen mir kanns auch morgen losgehen ! ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wo du überhaupt herkommst , wie alt und so weiter !?


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

bin 25, und unkompliziert, solang ich angeln kann is alles gut!


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

sauber ! dann kommen wir glaub ich wunderbar miteinander klar ! dein zielfisch wären dann nur welse oder auch noch was anderes ? und was könntest eurotechnisch noch dazusteuern ?


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

auf jeden fall zander!! aber auch gern karpfen..
hab kein plan was so n trip kostet, kommt drauf an
unterkunft/boot? essen usw..? mit wieviel muss ich denn rechnen


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

darum hab ich gefragt was de abzugeben hättest , 
aber sag mal so , wenn de mir 300gibst musst nur noch deine fressalien und schnaps bezahlen ! ???


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

bei den 300 wär dann alles dabei? ich denke das passt


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wo genau würden wir da hinfahrn? was fährst du fürn auto?


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

da wäre sonst alles mit drin ! fahrkosten , hotel , boot , sprit !
bei google earth mequinenza eingeben ! und auf die seite vom bavarian guiding service kannst auch noch mal schauen ! da versuch ich auch gerade noch jemanden zu erreichen aber am sonntag gestaltet sich das leider schwierig ! aber ich bin noch dran !


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

ach ja n opel vectra c gtc !


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

alter.. wenn ich die bilder seh geht mir glatt einer ab!! ich will hin.. sofort:vik:


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

hab dir ne email geschrieben ; lesen ! ja , wegen mir kanns dann dienstag losgehen ! muss nur noch deine adresse haben ! dann dienstag noch n paar stunden autofahren , und ich bin wieder der glücklichste ostfriese in spanien ! freu


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

und wat sachst de ? oder hats dich jetzt vom sofa gehauen ?


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

na da passts doch! würdest mich dann dienstag abholen? gibts noch irgendwas was ich mitnehmen muss ausser angelzeug und klamottn


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

hast du ne festnetznummer? da würd ich mal anrufen..


----------



## ebro junky (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

klingt komisch is aber richtig ! schickst du die dann gleich morgen früh raus ? dann müssen die nicht so hätzen , is nämlich ganz schön kurzfristig alles ! falls du nicht auslandskrankenversichert bist müsstet da auch noch hin ! is kein aufwand und kostet nicht viel , aber is glaub ich nicht unwichtig !


----------



## martin86 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

jaklar, halt nich vorm aufstehn.. aber ich versuch mal nich so lang zu schlafen  hehe


----------



## ebro junky (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

na , taschen gepackt ? mach se nicht zu voll ! ich hab leider nur n vectra , kein transporter !


----------



## ebro junky (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Sucht is noch nicht befriedigt ! Da der letzte Trip bis auf n paar Waller nicht der Knaller war , wollt ich noch mal durchstarten ! Wie immer kurzfristig ! Jemand interesse ?


----------



## ebro junky (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

:c kann doch nicht sein das keiner bock hat !?#d wenn etwas unklar ist oder fragen sind , raus damit !


----------



## bbfishing (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Moin
vielleicht postest Du mal ein paar infos. Unter Mitfahrer kann ich mir nicht viel vorstellen. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## ebro junky (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

wat brauchst de für infos ? und was soll man sich unter mitfahrer vorstellen ? jemand der auf m beifahrersitz platz nimmt und mit mir am ebro die fische auf trab hält ? |supergri


----------



## *Zanderkiller23* (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

mooooin. wollt nur mal anfragen, wie das aussieht - suchst noch jemanden für ne tour nach espania dies Jahr? hätte auch mal wieder bock. wenn ja, bitte PN an TimoWefer@web.de, ich verfolge das ganze hier nicht so... MFG


----------



## ebro junky (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spanien mitfahrer gesucht*

Hab dir ne mail geschickt ! Wenn würde wir "mit zum Bavarian Guiding Service" fahren !#6


----------

